# Ylw Lab tied outside-no water, deformed leg



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm praying someone in Georgia who ccan foster or adopt or find a rescue for him sees this.

My heart *just breaks for him!!

THIS POOR BABY IS IN WALKER, GEORGIA!*

http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/dog-owners-hell-t7296595.html

He is posted on Petinder, too!
http://forums.petfinder.com/viewtopic.php?t=158342

Dog owners from Hell-why some people should never, ever have a pet! 

*PLEASE EMAIL [email protected], if you can help him. She is from Saving Georgia Dogs Forum.*

Hello he is a yellow lab and is so sweet he just needs a good home. you see it belongs to my boyfriends ex girlfriend and we have called her to come and get him because we arent home to take care of him.I feel so bad that he dont have the chance to be a dog and run but our neighbors have complained about him and we are trying to get him better. he has warts and a deformed leg that never got the proper treatment.yes i do live in chickamauga and no i dont want to take him to the pound i know that what goes in does not come out and he is a good dog very sweet like i said he just needs a home yes i have a pic i will enclose with this email over look his condition he is in need of alot of treatment.If you can help me i would be so greatful to you.If you look close at the picture you will see the warts he has on his back and his leg is bad but he can get around and run and loves to swim....we love him but you see we have no time for him.
__________________


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

That is truly heartbreaking :*(


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*just SAW ON PETFINDER*

JUST saw this on Petfinder--Sounds Like Sunny will have something to be Sunny about!!

knine
Joined: 25 Sep 2007
Total posts: 513 Posted: Wed Jul 30, 2008 10:09 am 
Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Karen - Thanks for your email - not to be confused, I am with Atlanta Lab, am juno 415 on SGD and my email is [email protected] 

I am getting all your suggestions and emails. 

We have been in touch with the owner again this morning - 

*Sunny has multiple offers of rescue as well as a wonderful woman in NC who specializes in special needs/seniors and works for a large University Vet Hospital. *

*We have our contact in Walker who will go get him, make all the arrangements, take him to the Vet et al - she is just as concerned as we all are - there are some logistics to work through and that is what we are doing now.*


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

WTG!!!! Awesome news for this boy


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

OMG poor baby 
I am so glad that he is inundated with offers of help 
if its poss can you keep us posted on his progress please


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That is truly great news. I hope this poor boy is rescued and on his way to a better life very soon. How can people treat animals like this??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sunny*

I love the name Sunny-now he will have a life to feel Sunny About!!

I would cherish him if he were mine!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sunny ....*

Just found this posted by girl from Atlanta Dog Squad

knine 

Joined: 25 Sep 2007

Total posts: 517
Posted: Wed Jul 30, 2008 11:27 pm 

Post subject: We have both dogs. The woman in Walker who pulls for us has them at her home safe tonight. 

It was not a local who called PETA. There has been a lot of internet exposure for these two and the pertinent information was freely available. 

Both dogs will go to the Vet there and we'll arrange transport to Atlanta. 

*Sunny, Lab is going to Atlanta Dog Squad and Gracie, Pittie to Ruffus Rescue. Very special thanks to both these wonderful rescue groups.*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is great news!

I never thought about PETA gaining information on dogs in need via some of our posts. That was an eye opener...


----------



## Team Alfie (Jun 4, 2008)

It's horrible and upsetting to see any dog in that condition, and all the more for me personally when it's a lab or GR. His new life will never make up for his past, but I hope loads of tail-wagging is now coming his way.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bravo! I'm so glad he got to safety and good care!


----------

